# My Other Obsession, Again...



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2010)

The guy who owns the local golf course that we frequent has been telling us
about his night tournaments. They play only the Par 3 holes so you can see the
flag sticks, with are marked with Glow Sticks, from the tee boxes. 

It takes balls to play golf in the dark.
I mean *Special Balls!*  Mine just arrived today.







Two internal LED's light up when the ball is dropped on any hard surface and they 
stay lit for 8 minutes. If you hit them again the internal timer resets to zero to give 
you another 8 minutes. 

I have a feeling PAIN is going to enter this equation at some point.
 Rof}

I have to try it at least once!

Rick


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Apr 5, 2010)

OK Rick, How do you change the batteries in them.  ?
  ...lew...


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, at least you can say with an air of certainty that you have balls that glow in the dark. You do know that all the ladies will love that about you. And you would not be telling a lie. But then again, you might not want to tell them that there is an eight minute time limitation. Rof} Rof}



I had a case of the Blue ones once upon time, of course a cold shower remedied that in a big hurry.



BC1
Jim


----------



## Dan Rowe (Apr 5, 2010)

I will have to get some of those. There is more than one thing you can do with them.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is me at a Blue Grass Festival. 
Cheers Dan


----------



## BigBore (Apr 5, 2010)

_"If you hit them again the internal timer resets to zero to give
you another 8 minutes. "_

Ahhh....there's the catch. Ya gotta HIT them. Better practice.

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> _"If you hit them again the internal timer resets to zero to give
> you another 8 minutes. "_
> 
> Ahhh....there's the catch. Ya gotta HIT them. Better practice.
> ...



Oh I have no trouble hitting the ball!
The safest observation point would be about 200 yards out, directly where I am aiming.
30 feet left or right of that point could be *DANGEROUS! *
I couldn't tell you which way would be safer. LOL

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Apr 5, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> But then again, you might not want to tell them that there is an eight minute time limitation.



I forget who wrote it but the book is called "The Seven Minutes," so I figure he's safe.  :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 6, 2010)

The club I play at was having a yearly event. They mark out the far ways with light sticks. It is a blast but I used a light stick ball the LED balls like you said stay lit for 7minutes with me that could be a problem can you say rough. :big: Anyway it was still a blast I actually hit the ball better off the tee box but putting went sour.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 6, 2010)

Those would be fun used in a small potato cannon!

Dean,
yes, from Idaho.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 6, 2010)

Doc I know that feeling very well!
Last time out I reached the green on a 336 yard uphill hole in two.
A down hill putt rolled off the green. Five strokes later I ended up with a 7 
on a Par 4 that I had made the green in regulation.



How much hair spray would it take to get that ball to go 200 yards?
scratch.gif

Dean, you could be charged with contributing to the delinquency of an idiot!
:big:

Rick


----------



## GOOFY063 (Apr 6, 2010)

ive played night golf before and its a blast but my balls had a hole to insert a glow stick (ouch) ;D ;D ;D you did have to watch were you hit them or your ball went one way and the glow stick the other. the darker the better


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 6, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Dean, you could be charged with contributing to the delinquency of an idiot!
> 
> Rick



Maybe they'd let us share the same cell. We could discuss the pros and cons of hairspray vs straight propane.
(Propane is not sticky...)

Dean


----------



## Maryak (Apr 7, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Maybe they'd let us share the same cell. We could discuss the pros and cons of hairspray vs straight propane.
> (Propane is not sticky...)
> 
> Dean



How much gas can one cell hold ???


----------



## tmuir (Apr 7, 2010)

I played night golf once years ago, I get the feeling my game was a little less serious.
It was played on a golf course in central Australia. The fairways were sand and the greens were fine gravel. 
The rules were.
Hit the ball take a drink.
Miss the ball take two.
Put the ball in the hole take another.
There were many more rules made up as the game progressed. :big:

The golf balls we used has those glow sticks inserted into them so the ball would glow for a couple of hours.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 7, 2010)

tmuir 
It does appear the standard rules of night golf are international!


Around here they do not differ much from the day rules.
The local courses do set their own standards. 

Such as on the sign over the Club House entrance.
*"Players must wear a shirt at all times."
"All beer MUST be purchased at the Club House."
"Limit of two six packs per cart, per 9 holes."*
:shrug:

Rick


----------

